# Schwierigkeiten bei Einarbeitung in Java-Applets



## Greenhorn2 (14. Jun 2004)

Hallo,

habe hier ein standart Applet um mich einzuarbeiten:



```
import java.applet.Applet;
import java.awt.Graphics;
public class test extends Applet
{
  public void paint( Graphics g )
  {
    g.drawString( "Hello world!", 50, 25 );
  }
}
```

in netbeans klappt das auch aber wenn ich das in html einbette und dann mit dem IE anschaue sehe ich nix?!


```
<HTML>
<HEAD>
   <TITLE>Applet HTML Page</TITLE>
</HEAD>
<BODY>

<H3><HR WIDTH="100%">Applet HTML Page<HR WIDTH="100%"></H3>




<APPLET code="test.class" width=350 height=200></APPLET>
</P>

<HR WIDTH="100%"><FONT SIZE=-1>[I]Generated by NetBeans IDE[/I]</FONT>
</BODY>
</HTML>
```


_EDIT von L-ectron-X: Titel aussagefähiger gemacht_


----------



## Math55 (14. Jun 2004)

hi, probier mal so:


```
<applet code=test width=100 height=100>
    </applet>
```

klappts?

gruß math55


PS: klassennamen immer groß! also statt test --> Test


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Jun 2004)

@Greenhorn: Schau mal bitte in die FAQ, da sind einige Probleme mit Applets behandelt.
:arrow: FAQ - Warum verweigert mein Browser die Anzeige von Java-Applets?


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (15. Jun 2004)

Verschoben: Java-Applets.


----------

